# Pityriasis Rosea



## 16434 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi, I am new to this site...I noticed a spot on my right leg, and over time it started to spread throughout my legs, my back my stomach, and now yes my assssss.....I was seeing a deteritolist cant spell, for sometime else and I showed him all these spots and he told me I have this PR...They are getting worse..I need to know what to do to get ride of them...question one...second question, does this have anything to do with animals, because I got a brindle boxer in early March and now its August and noticed this PR over two month period which would be May June sometime... I have read up on this Pr and I am confused some sites indicate that it is afflicted by dogs or bears, its a virus but now a virus the doc say its a virus I have a low immune system...I am fustrated as heck...I have been tired sick and not myself and sick to my stomach.. please if anyone has any info or anyone that has had this and can answer any of these questions please send me an email lisaannewalsh101###yahoo.ca...I am having problems working this site and took me 15 minutes to figure out to post and have no idea how to post again..I look like a leopard and leave it to me to get this,,,,,,,,I get everything and skin disease run in my family...thanks sorry for blabbing..but need some helpful advice


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Do you have IBS?Pityriasis Rosea isn't really anything to do with IBS by the way- so this is slightly off topic, (well completely off topic), but as its here, i'll answer it.Ive had it, it lasted for about 4 months and i was completely covered then then one night it just completely disappeared.er..firstly, there probably isn't all that much you can do to get rid of it. I think it just has to run its course. If its relly itchy you could probably use hydrocortisone cream on it (however, i'd check with a doc first)- and maybe invest in a good moisturiser. Secondly, I don't think this has got anything to do with animals, and where you read that, i have no idea. Every single website/book I've read about this mentions nothing like that.It shouldn't really be affecting your stomach-but then again, yo haven't really mentioned anything about if you have IBS or not.Hope this has helped,Nikki


----------

